
Ask HN: Remote Workers/Frequent Movers: What Bag Do You Use? - ohyoutravel
I move around a lot because I&#x27;m remote and go to coworking spaces, the office, coffee shops, etc. I carry my laptop, headphones, iPad, various chargers&#x2F;dongles. I have been using a cheap backpack and need to upgrade.<p>I&#x27;m thinking something pretty secure from things falling out, maybe several sleeves or pockets for various things, and weatherproof or at least resistant.<p>What do you use for this kind of situation?
======
jilliantessa
I use a Timbuk2 Spire bag ([http://www.timbuk2.com/spire-macbook-laptop-
backpack/306-3-1...](http://www.timbuk2.com/spire-macbook-laptop-
backpack/306-3-1010.html?category=laptop-backpacks)). It's water resistant has
two outside zipper pockets and a large inside pocket with a laptop sleeve,
plus a small zipper pocket inside too. I usually throw a small zipper bag
inside that holds all my cables and dongles, but the outside front pocket
would work just fine. It has lots of webbing on the front and side which are
great to attach things via a carabinier- I usually have a baseball hat and
fold-up reusable grocery bag on mine. I also love that the material and back
padding give it structure so it won't flop on the ground like a Jansport from
high school.

I cowork and often bike around with my stuff and it has a padded, breathable
back and a sternum strap which helps it stay in place for short commutes. It
also has an easy access mess side pocket that I store a water bottle in.

I usually take it out of the house with me 4-6 days a week and it's held up
like a champ for over a year carrying two laptops most days. It is a bit on
the large side, but when not full it's pretty slim.

If it's not to your style, check out their other bags, I've never met someone
who didn't love their purchase there.

